# First Build! RG7421 + Custom Neck (Pic Heavy)



## rcsierra13 (May 31, 2012)

I've been lurking on the Luthiery part of the forum since I first started and have always wanted to post a build of my own. When I saw a RG7421 body posted by DavidLopezJr I jumped on it. Here's the FS thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...5-bkp-loaded-ibanez-rg7421-body-w-tuners.html

It took a while to settle the deal as he was away at uni for quite a while and only got back home every so often. From the sale I was supposed to get a RG7421 body (with electronics), Bare Knuckle Holy Diver 7, original tuners, and Graphtech saddles. However when I received the package I found that the saddles were actually stock standard 7421 saddles. Brought this up with him and he says he must have been duped by the guy he bought them off 







The Holy Diver:





Tuners & Knobs:





The body (pretty beat up):


----------



## rcsierra13 (May 31, 2012)

So I have a few ideas as to what I want to do with this build. This is the first time I have ever tackled something like this, so most of my skills and tools are quite rudimentary. Any suggestions, recommendations or advice is much welcome 

I've had an idea to mix and match between my two 7421s. I am thinking about taking the neck of my 7421 below, dying it ebony and chucking that on this new build. The green 7421 will then get a custom neck made by Et Guitars here in Australia.

ET Guitars - Custom Guitar Necks







As for the build, I have three different ideas that I am juggling:


1. *Subtle Oceanburst on a veneer*

I've always been such a fan of light blue on guitars and after I was dismally disappointed by the quality of the Agile Septor 7 I received I thought this would be a good opportunity to replace it. 






After seeing *Musza*'s Oceancaster I wanted to give that a go:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...caster-custom-tele7-content-hd-clip-pics.html

This shot captures what I love about the burst perfectly:


















I'm not sure what sort of wood I would use for the veneer. I think that this may just be the hardest of all the options as I have no real wood working experience. Any advice would be appreciated 



2. *Black Sparkle*

After playing a JPXI in Japan I fell in love with everything about the guitar and thought it would be a sick finish. Funnily enough *xshreditupx * recently did one:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...y-new-project-custom-painted-7620-inside.html











This would probably be the second hardest, as handling the crushed glass and getting a smooth finish sounds tricky as fuck.


3. *Carbon Fiber Veneer*

This may just be the easiest and require the least amount of work. *Just_A_Box * made tidy work of his, which was my inspiration.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...erhaul-my-s7420s-looks-sound-playability.html


----------



## teamSKDM (May 31, 2012)

I just want to see that dyed maple already!


----------



## rcsierra13 (Jun 2, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> I just want to see that dyed maple already!



Dyed maple?

Come on guys! Any suggestions on which option would be really helpful!


----------



## brynotherhino (Jun 2, 2012)

That blue burst is tasty...


----------



## bouVIP (Jun 2, 2012)

brynotherhino said:


> That blue burst is tasty...



looks the best imo I love blue burst guitars


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 3, 2012)

Ocean burst. QED


----------



## snegdk (Jun 3, 2012)

Let us see the grain of your guitars wood first. (that Blue burst looks good)


----------



## teamSKDM (Jun 4, 2012)

Are you dying the neck, or the fretboard ebOny? I thought you were dying the neck, cause I was concidering doing it on a project. Dying a maple neck to a dark brown :x


----------



## rcsierra13 (Jun 11, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> Are you dying the neck, or the fretboard ebOny? I thought you were dying the neck, cause I was concidering doing it on a project. Dying a maple neck to a dark brown :x



Just the fretboard, sorry to disappoint! Let me know if you decide to do it!


----------



## rcsierra13 (Jun 11, 2012)

Been lazy about uploading & updating because there wasn't much of a yield with the paint stripper but recently decided to do away with it and just use an orbital sander. Will do a proper update this week but here's the updates I've been doing on FB:

Facebook


----------



## rcsierra13 (Aug 20, 2012)

So I been kinda lazy to post these but here's the progress:


























After about a week and a bit of no yield I thought fuck it gonna sand it. Went to my mates and borrowed his orbital sander:









































Fuck you shitty paint stripper


----------



## rcsierra13 (Aug 20, 2012)

Time lapse with the GoPro. Finished off the sides. Will have to run over it again with 800 grit and up.


----------



## skeels (Aug 20, 2012)

What veneer were you thinking about putting on?


----------



## rcsierra13 (Aug 20, 2012)

skeels said:


> What veneer were you thinking about putting on?



Think about flame maple or maybe something Australian local.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 20, 2012)

Love your sawhorse jig, pretty good idea.


That said, theres absolutely zero reason to go above 400 grit on basswood


----------



## rcsierra13 (Aug 20, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Love your sawhorse jig, pretty good idea.
> 
> 
> That said, theres absolutely zero reason to go above 400 grit on basswood




Cheers for that! Saved me quite a bit of time there. Like I said I don't have any wood working experience just been following what I been reading on the Internet.


----------



## Leuchty (Aug 20, 2012)

Should have clear coated that... 

Looking good so far mate!


----------



## MWC262 (Aug 23, 2012)

I've always been a fan of maple tops, with the slight sunburst to add a little flavor!


----------



## bob123 (Aug 23, 2012)

MWC262 said:


> I've always been a fan of maple tops, with the slight sunburst to add a little flavor!




Id recognize dave's work anywhere.....


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 23, 2012)

MWC262 said:


> I've always been a fan of maple tops, with the slight sunburst to add a little flavor!


Oh lawd, what is this beauty?


----------



## bob123 (Aug 24, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Oh lawd, what is this beauty?


THAT my friend is a dave thomas mcnaught


----------



## rcsierra13 (Aug 24, 2012)

Flipping hell wish I had them skills.

I'm thinking of going the Oceanburst or a white stain. 

After seeing Dylan's work on this beauty, it got me thinking...


----------



## bob123 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm gonna get flamed to high hell, but I think that guitar looks like liquid dog shit....


----------



## Vicious7 (Aug 25, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> Should have clear coated that...
> 
> Looking good so far mate!


 
Eff yeah! I'd have rocked that bad boy, lol.

I like how the guitar has turned out. Some may not like that weird mark on the bass side body wing, but I like it.

Try not to eat the leftover paint!


----------



## bob123 (Aug 26, 2012)

Here's a better image for your guitar to visualize.


----------

